# My wok is rusting like crazy!?!



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

Yesterday I bought at Goodwill this vok. I washed it in the dishwasher (it looked like dishwasher safe). But it went out of the dishwasher with tons of small rusty spots. I washed it again, with the "Bar Keepers Friend" - it was ok. While I was sauteing some onions and peppers, to test it, it started smelling on rust?!? I throw away the food and left the vok in the sink. An hour later it was so rusty again. Really rusty!
I washed it and left if next to the sink. Now it's even worse.
There is no brand name on the bottom but it looks very well made.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You have to season the wok


----------



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

Oohhh!!!! So it IS like CI?!? That came to my mind at one moment but I have another wok and I never seasoned it, and always washing with soup. Not in a dishwasher because of the wooden handlebar, but it was ok. But, as I think now it's not carbon steel, like this one. 

And, I'm assuming like CI, after cooking quick wash with water (maybe with some salt), dry it on stove top and lightly season again?

Thanks phatch


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

afan said:


> Oohhh!!!! So it IS like CI?!? That came to my mind at one moment but I have another wok and I never seasoned it, and always washing with soup. Not in a dishwasher because of the wooden handlebar, but it was ok. But, as I think now it's not carbon steel, like this one.
> 
> And, I'm assuming like CI, after cooking quick wash with water (maybe with some salt), dry it on stove top and lightly season again?
> 
> Thanks phatch


Yes treat it like cast. That ring you got on your counter was probably because it was still wet when it was sitting there.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

It’s steel. In addition to seasoning, as previously recommended, hand wash and immediately dry. Dry thoroughly... up to and including warming on hob to ensure that it’s dry. Store in dry place where it won’t get wet.

Nice pot!


----------



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

Seoul Food said:


> Yes treat it like cast. That ring you got on your counter was probably because it was still wet when it was sitting there.


Yes, exactly


----------



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

brianshaw said:


> It's steel. In addition to seasoning, as previously recommended, hand wash and immediately dry. Dry thoroughly... up to and including warming on hob to ensure that it's dry. Store in dry place where it won't get wet.
> 
> Nice pot!


After I wash it and heat-dry it, does it need additional thin coat of oil, like CI?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

afan said:


> After I wash it and heat-dry it, does it need additional thin coat of oil, like CI?


That's option, actually. I tend to do it though. Should be the absolutely most minimal amount of oil...


----------



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

I washed it again, with Bar Keepers Friend, heavy, to remove all that rust. Than heated to the Max to dry it out and to follow the YouTube above. Worked well. As a matter of fact, some black spots burned out, disappeared...
Oiled thoroughly with seeds oil... Pretty much as CI.

I checked this morning, looks gorgeous! :emoji_grinning:

By the way, found the name of the brand: INFUSE

Edit: It's actually _*Infuse 4-piece Carbon steel Wok by Tabletops Unlimited*_


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

After lightly coating with oil, I turn mine upside down 
on the gas stove burner over very low heat for 3 or 4 minutes 
til the oil has dried and slightly carmelized. Seems to season 
it pretty well this way.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Never NEVER place CI nor CS in the dishwasher. Always hand wash.


----------



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

kokopuffs said:


> Never NEVER place CI nor CS in the dishwasher. Always hand wash.


Now I know. Learned hard way. 
😁


----------

